# West side of Germany



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I know it's a fairly broad question but has anyone got any recommendations for nice towns/places of interest reasonably close to the west border of Germany?
Say, west of a rough line between Bremen, Frankfurt and Stuttgart. I'm thinking countryside / smaller towns rather than Citys. Probably not as far south as The Black Forrest
TIA Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chilly said:


> I know it's a fairly broad question but has anyone got any recommendations for nice towns/places of interest reasonably close to the west border of Germany?
> Say, west of a rough line between Bremen, Frankfurt and Stuttgart. I'm thinking countryside rather than Citys. Probably not as far south as The Black Forrest
> TIA Chris


Your area includes the Mosel so plenty of choice there. There is also a very good stelplatz at Saarburg with its waterfall in the middle of the town.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

I can't blow up your map (campsite internet through a straw) but I like Cochem on the Moselle and Bacharach on the Rhine, both traditional 'tourist traps' but which interesting places aren't?


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks. 
Looks like a tour along the Mosel looks like a good plan :smile2:


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

chilly said:


> Thanks.
> Looks like a tour along the Mosel looks like a good plan :smile2:


Try our favourite stelplatz at Losnich. Great river side location with EHU if you want it. Our favourite weinmeister Jurgen Roth lives there, if you get a chance go to his wein keller.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi all

not sure where exactly they are

but as a young sprog i went to the places below mind you it was nearly 60 years ago my mum is german and dad was stationed in germany

drachenfelz
monersee dam
hamelin


memories

barry


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Stepping just over your line to Hannover and Celle would be worthwhile:wink2:


----------



## goho51 (Nov 16, 2013)

If you like cycling try the Stellplatz at Gangelt. Water park next door, restaurant next door. Its right on the border between Germany, Holland and Belgium so easy trips to say The Eifel and over to the Ardennes in Belgium. It's run as a type of enterprise to help disadvantaged people, some with learning difficulties. Great idea and great little spot.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Munster is nice and worth a visit.


Graham :smile2:


----------



## UnaDavidson (Aug 10, 2021)

I will recommend traveling by car train there. There are many places to see, considering that just Frankfurt is one the most popular tourist attraction.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

A blast from the past considering the thread is from 2018!

Not sure how a motorhome would fare on a car train tbh....


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Koblenz, right on the confluence of the Mosel and the Rhine, there's a stellplatz next to the campsite, both are right on the river (you can catch a ferry across the river to the city). The stellplatz fills up quickly as does the campsite.


Celle is just down the road from Bergen-Belsen, there's a visitor centre there now which is very thought provoking.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I imagine that the OP has this sorted now...as the thread was from 2018!


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

GMJ said:


> I imagine that the OP has this sorted now...as the thread was from 2018!


I hate it when that happens!

Must remember to look at the dates, must remember to look at the dates, must remember...


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Surprised that there is no mention of the Black Forest, The Bodensee (Lake Constance) or the Romantic Road ( Romantische Straße) so far on this thread. All of which I found wonderful Rothenberg OT is magical as are the Bavaria royal palaces, like something out of Walt Disney . Arrive late in the day, stay in the Stellplaz just outside the gates and go in after dusk when all the tourist buses have left.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's the same as the question...which does appear....*"Can someone recommend a campsite in Germany?"*
Although in this case it is only half of Germany!!!!


----------

